# Anyone know what's happening with Eircom land lines today?



## callybags (14 Sep 2010)

We're in Dublin 12 and have our phones with Imagine, but obviously the lines are provided by Eircom.

Since about 2 pm today, we cannot make any outgoing calls. Imagine say that Eircom's "Mainframe" has gone down (whatever that means) and cannot tell us when we might have the lines back working.

Anyone else having these problems today?


----------



## hopalong (14 Sep 2010)

r u near lucan


----------



## hopalong (14 Sep 2010)

are you near lucan


----------



## sam h (14 Sep 2010)

Seems to be affecting all parts of the country for those who are with Imagine.

Apparently they should be back in the next hour.....


----------



## callybags (14 Sep 2010)

We're in Parkwest, so not too far from Lucan. Lines are still out, but we are receiving incoming calls.

Now I can't contact Imagine... their system must be overloaded  .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Sep 2010)

[broken link removed]

*Eircom customers left without calls*




Thousands of phone calls and transmission data were adversely affected in the south Dublin area today due to technical problems.
Spokesperson Derval Rossiter confirmed that transmission issues occurred at the eircom exchange in Merrion.
“This impacted on voice services to a number of eircom customers and other operators” she said.
Full service is due to be restored by 7pm this evening.


----------

